# Blue Bells of Scotland: a tale of time travel, mystery & miracles, romance & red



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

*Blue Bells of Scotland the first of the Blue Bells Trilogy*

Shawn Kleiner has it all: money, fame, a skyrocketing career as an international musical phenomenon, his beautiful girlfriend Amy, and all the women he wants--until the night Amy has enough and leaves him stranded in a Scottish castle tower.

He wakes up to find himself mistaken for Niall Campbell, medieval Highland warrior. Soon after, he is sent shimmying down a wind-torn castle wall into a dangerous cross country trek with Niall's tempting, but knife-wielding fiancee. They are pursued by English soldiers and a Scottish traitor who want Niall dead.

Thrown forward in time, Niall learns history's horrifying account of his own death, and of the Scots' slaughter at Bannockburn. Undaunted, he navigates the roiled waters of Shawn's life--pregnant girlfriend, amorous fans, enemies, and gambling debts---seeking a way to leap back across time to save his people, especially his beloved Allene. His growing fondness for Shawn's life brings him face to face with his own weakness and teaches him the true meaning of faith.

Blue Bells of Scotland is both a historical adventure and a tale of redemption that will be remembered long after the last page has been turned.

available on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285820142&sr=1-1

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ is currently on virtual tour. Details can be found through my site www.bluebellstrilogy.com


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I read this book and really loved it. You're a fabulous writer, Harpwriter, and I recommend this to anyone who enjoys complex characters, time travel, music and history. I'm looking forward to the next in the trilogy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Laura, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, Ann!

Thea, it's great to 'see' you again! I was just thinking about you the other day. How's your writing going?

Blue Bells is on a virtual tour right now. I haven't quite figured out how to work the link function here to turn certain words into hyperlinks (I'm sure it's easy, just not doing it the way I'm used to), so here's the full link with links to all the stops: http://www.pumpupyourbook.com/2010/08/11/blue-bells-of-scotland-virtual-book-tour-september-october-10/

The trailer came out in September:


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

http://martasmeanderings.blogspot.com/2010/10/blue-bells-of-scotland-virtual-book.html

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ was recently reviewwed at Marta's Meanderings: http://martasmeanderings.blogspot.com/2010/10/blue-bells-of-scotland-virtual-book.html

Wow! The title and cover of this book might lead one to believe that it will be a sweet, bland story, but will find that it is anything but that. This book is fun, exciting and will keep you enthralled with this very original story. If you are like me, you will have a hard time putting it down to get anything else done. I was completely caught up in the story and absolutely loved it! It takes a talented writer to keep switching from medieval to modern times without it being an awkward transition, but Vosika manages to make that switch effortlessly. She takes two characters who are complete opposites, but happen to look identical, inserts them into the cultures of the other, separated by centuries, and makes it all work. This book is a treat to say the least!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I love historical adventure. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, Suzanne!  I have loved getting to know medieval Scotland!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

A review was posted last Friday at Mandy's Escape Book Reviews: http://mandysescape.blogspot.com/2010/10/book-review-blue-bells-of-scotland-by.html

Leave a comment for a chance to win!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

For Minnesota residents, I will be speaking and signing books at the Maple Grove Borders (http://www.borders.com/online/store/StoreDetailView_569) this Friday from 5:30 to maybe about 8:30.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Darn.  Could have used this BEFORE I went to Scotland.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL, it would have warned you which castle not to spend the night in!  I hope you enjoyed your trip!  I loved my two weeks there, and hope to go back, maybe this spring.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Coming Dec 4 for those in the Minneapolis area: book signing with five authors, and Christmas tree lighting in Maple Grove, MN.  I will be at the Maple Grove Arts Center on Main Street from 6 to 7.  (The other authors will be there by 3.)


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am currently hosting guest authors blogging on research and time travel (one or the other, not both!) and hosting a giveaway of an amazon.com gift card from now until Dec 23. Stop by to enter: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

This looks very intriguing.

Dana Taylor


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Blue Bells of Scotland is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ironically, I happen to be celebrating Christmas 1316 with Niall and Robert the Bruce, as I write Book 3 of the trilogy.  About this time in history, Bruce was bringing another 5,000 men to join his brother, Edward, now High King of Ireland, at Carrickfergus, where they feasted for three days.

Merry Christmas to one and all!  Enjoy your feasting.  For three days, if you can!!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I currently have a giveaway going at http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com A free electronic copy will be given away on January 31. Just follow the blog and you are entered!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Blue Bells of Scotland as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ is on sale in July at smashwords. Enter the coupon code SSW50 at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16271


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

harpwriter said:


> *Blue Bells of Scotland the first of the Blue Bells Trilogy*
> 
> Shawn Kleiner has it all: money, fame, a skyrocketing career as an international musical phenomenon, his beautiful girlfriend Amy, and all the women he wants--until the night Amy has enough and leaves him stranded in a Scottish castle tower.
> 
> ...


Your blurb is so brilliant, I'm assuming the the book is worth reading, so I just bought it.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, Mike! 

I will be in Duluth, MN on Tuesday, August 9, from 5 to 7 p.m. signing books at the Lakewalk Bookshop, at 1427 London Road, Duluth.


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am pleased to announce that the sequel to _Blue Bells of Scotland _ is now out!

The thread for _The Minstrel Boy _ can be found here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,104107.msg1581959.html#msg1581959


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Westering Home, Book Four of The Blue Bells Chronicles, was released last December. Find it on amazon or smashwords. print or e-book, or order it through any book store. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019GLMH22?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

One reviewer said:

"I consider the Blue Bells Chronicles to be the best fiction I have read in my life. I include in that list C.S. Lewis, Tolkien, Arthur C. Clarke, Asimov, Nigel Tranter, Paddy Chayefsky, Anton Chekhov, Stig Larsson, Umberto Eco, Dostoevsky, and Tolstoy. The development of characters in her books reminds me of Tolstoy's work in Anna Karenina, but I think her work is better. Her meticulous research reminds me of Elizabeth Kostova's work in The Swan Thieves (wrt art), and The Historian (wrt history), but Vosika's work in Scottish history is much better. I would only elevate Eco's work in history and semiotics above hers, but Eco's mastery comes at the expense of works that can be almost unreadable sometimes. In contrast, Laura Vosika's books are so eminently readable you can't put them down. Her work has been compared in the present day to Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series, but I can say that if you like Gabaldon's work, you will absolutely love Laura Vosika's."

I currently have a giveaway going at my blog http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/giveaway.html for an 8x10 print of the misty Glenmirril Castle featured in the Chronicles. Stop by and leave a comment to be entered. Or join me at my facebook page, www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author and leave a comment on the post there to be entered.

Here is the picture:


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Announcing the Release of Food and Feast in the World of the Blue Bells Chronicles: a gastronomic historic poetic musical romp in thyme:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/10/food-and-feast-is-live-for-kindle.html










Warning: This is Not a Cookbook! Food and Feast does, however, contain over a hundred recipes--medieval recipes in their original medieval form, medieval recipes in modern terms, traditional Scottish recipes, modern midwest American, recipes for eating in the wilderness, and even exotic and slightly dangerous recipes, drawn from scenes in the acclaimed Blue Bells Chronicles.

In an eclectic mix, Food and Feast also digs into tasty morsels of history, succulent songs, meaty medieval philosophy, and medieval and Scottish poems, about food and drink. Here be fire-breathing roasts and live bird pies alongside oatcakes cooked on the campaign trail.

Now available at amazon on Kindlehttp://amzn.to/2e3y230 and in print http://amzn.to/2dFGPMJ.

There is a giveaway going at amazon to win a Kindle copy: https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/d758e84175ff790d#ln-tw


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue Bells of Scotland is now on sale for .99

http://amzn.to/2buiWBV ON SALE!
...a wonderful book about time travel ... Vosika weaves her words like thread on Scottish plaid with characters that are believable, compelling and real. ...The historical retelling of Bannockburn was detailed...the story stayed with me after I finished it. ~ Amazon Review, Laurie Kehoe


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Check in at my blog for excerpts to the upcoming The Battle is O'er, due out March 23. Today is the last day to enter the giveaway to win a signed copy of Food and Feast in the World of the Blue Bells Chronicles--over 200 recipes, modern and medieval, along with history, lore, poems, songs, and excerpts from the series.

Enter here: https://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/
Excerpt 7 here: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2018/01/prelude-7-shawn-explodes-into-room.html


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

_The Battle is O'er_, the fifth and final book of the _Blue Bells Chronicles_ is now available for pre-order!

Click here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079ZTK4M2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519444616&sr=8-1&keywords=the+battle+is+oer+vosika


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

It's here! A tale of time travel, mysteries and miracles, romance and redemption in an epic adventure across modern and medieval Scotland. "You might not get anything done for a few days as you are lost in either this time period or medieval times!"The Battle is O'er, the long-awaited conclusion of the Blue Bells Chronicles, is here! http://amzn.to/2FX9LNa


----------

